
Common sense violation in airline pricing - jsc123
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.05382
======
Jabbles
33 comments from 1 month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10237902)

~~~
dang
Thanks, good catch!

------
dang
Url changed from [http://fusion.net/story/214144/the-sad-truth-about-
airfares/](http://fusion.net/story/214144/the-sad-truth-about-airfares/),
which points to this.

~~~
mschuster91
Please change it back, I personally prefer to read a summary on a website
instead of reading a 2-column PDF.

~~~
dang
I'm afraid there's no consensus among HN users about this. In lieu of that, we
usually prefer the most substantive popular article on a topic, unless the
paper is likely to be accessible to the non-specialist audience here.

------
hardlianotion
The paper has a glassdoor.com url as a reference?

